# where is the best place to buy rodent water valves ?



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

where is the best place to buy rodent water valves and piping ?

im geting fed up of toping up all the water bottles every 2 days :devil:

thanks tim


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

timc20xe said:


> where is the best place to buy rodent water valves and piping ?
> 
> im geting fed up of toping up all the water bottles every 2 days :devil:
> 
> thanks tim


lazy:lol2:


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

changing 30plus bottles every two days is somthing i could do without , and i plan on making alot more racks yet lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

john hopewell marketing sell them, if you google he has a website


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

ok , thanks for that . 

tim


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dont know if its possible to buy them direct from edstrom cheaper though...........


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> john hopewell marketing sell them, if you google he has a website


 
just lookd at his prices and they are a bit expensive , 

thanks tim


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i was going to go the automatic system too,
but i decided not to because of the piping being so fine,
i figured checking each nozzle was working and flushing the system out to remove the furry stuff from the pipes was grief i didnt need!


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

ill have these for sale at £4 each in 3-4 weeks


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

I'd also be interested when you get them in. :2thumb:


----------



## torch74 (May 6, 2009)

Me too. Can you pm me when you get them :2thumb:


----------



## tobym (Nov 28, 2007)

ive got six of them if any one wants them for a tenner (i can post)


----------

